# OpenGl C++



## WinDWalker (27. November 2006)

Hi Leute  ;

ich wollt mal Fragen ob ihr wisst wo es gute Video Tutorials zu OpenGl und c++ gibt, sowas wie bei 3D Buzz egal ob auf deutsch oder englisch !
http://www.3dbuzz.com/xcart/customer/product.php?productid=30&cat=&page=
Es ist ja bald Weihnachten  .

Danke für eure Hilfe :live: 

WindWalker


----------



## jsendrow (27. November 2006)

http://nehe.gamedev.net/


----------



## WinDWalker (27. November 2006)

Danke nett von Dir.
Aber ich meinte Video Tutorials !

;-)
WindWalker


----------

